# Resident Fox



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

Saw a handsome fox in the garden today, pretty curious and confident as well!
Thought I would share a couple of pictures for any fox lovers out there


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful! 

-Elina


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

your so lucky im JEALOUS


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I love seeing foxes in their full winter coat! :flrt:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pictures  I love foxes !!!


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

they are beautiful creatures, i used to see them all the time when i was younger and living with my mum and dad, not so much now though


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

Since posting this two more have been spotted in my garden, all with gorgeous full winter coats  They really stand out on the snow. I will have to try and get some more pictures : victory:


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful! I have just moved to liverpool from scotland but I would see a lot of foxes where I used to lived, miss that.....


----------

